# TSAD: Preparing to run



## Crispy120286 (Jul 30, 2013)

Okay, SO i'm preparing to run TSAD, The game i'm playing in just reached the 6th module in Carrion Crown so im kicking planning into high gear. I'm wokring on an obsidian portal as well, to host my campaign journal (dont worry, i'll also post the journal here because thats what all the cool kids do) and information. I'm a novice DM, I've only ran one campaign before that went for 14 months.

A few questions:
I measured the map, the world is HUGE! if each hex is 12 miles from one end to the other end, that meas the enture map is larger than the British Isles. Does this country have a name? If it does i might have missed it, but i do not want to call it "the lands around holdenshire". I've pretty much named Northminster the capital as it has some story relevance with an NPC and one of my players. If it doesnt have a name, lets make one up! i like detail 

Secondly, i'm an Obsidian Portal novice. Reading what Morrus said on other posts about using his adventures in OP i wont be ever posting stat blocks or full adventure scenarios (justr recaps of what my heroes do). But if anyone can offer any suggestions and helpful tips on things to add, and just general organization I would really appreciate it. I'd love to know that people are enjoying it. 

Link to my Obsidian Portal for TSAD: http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaigns/crispy120286-tsad

Is anyone currently running TSAD? As far as i know there isnt any OP Wiki's on it yet and noone has a campaign journal that i've found. How do you like it? Any things i should prepare for specifically before I get started?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 30, 2013)

It doesn't have a name - I decided to leave it unnamed so that folks might easily insert the area into other settings if they wanted to. But if you want English-style place names (which is the theme I went for, as you can see), I made a generator you can use:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/dnd_view_block.php?id=240

Re. the size - yep, I was going for a _The Hobbit_ length journey, at least in feel if not in actual dimensions. 

Feel free to post what you like in your campaign - as long as you're not literally handing out the entire adventure to the public for free, I certainly have no problem with it.

Other resources might include some more of the generators I've made. Fr example, I put a menu in the tavern, but if you want some more drinks:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/dnd_view_block.php?id=919

Or some more meals:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/dnd_view_block.php?id=918

Or a complete menu:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/dnd_view_block.php?id=393

As you can see, I love the little details, and I think that bringing that tavern to life is key to the first Act.

I can't wait to read about your game!


----------



## Crispy120286 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wonderful! I'm big on the minor details; NPC's with accents, the Drama, the Role Play. I'm a stage actor so RPG's are something I really enjoy when i can uniquely portay different NPC's. Something I did was add the details from Taverns and Fairs PDF to the Bleeding Heart Tavern menu for the drinks. Lets get the party drunk!

I'll work very hard on the tavern then. I do agree that bringing that to life will be key. Thanks for the generators, i'll definately put those to good use!


----------



## Crispy120286 (Jul 31, 2013)

So far the heroes are as follows:

Human Paladin. Young kid, youngest son of the current King. I have the king from Northminster. Basically ignored by his father. In an effort to get noticed he heads out to slay the dragon only to fail miserably. The only role model and father figure he knew was killed in the process (knight captain or something). He swore revenge getting the attention of the lesser deity Ragathiel. 

Half Orc Barbarian. Only wants to be accepted by the plains tribes to the east. Is looking for a heroic deed to perform to gain enough honor to be accepted into the tribe. Being half orc is tough as he isn't trusted by either race.

Human Cleric. Was out hunting one day when a companion and close friend got skewered by a boar. Panicking on what to do a stag walked up and spoke to him in a way only he could understand. Told him how to stop the would from bleeding and then he was able to cure him. Seeing this as a sign from Erastil he has been faithful ever since.

Human rogue. This is a fun story. An early 50's man. Retired and getting a little fat around the middle. Was once the leader of the bandits of blackford, back when they were chaotic good. Think robin hoods. Alwas wore a mask, and let his name live on, dread pirate roberts anyone? This was 20 something years ago. He retired and started his own caravan business. Escourting travelers across the western cities. Got attacked by the dragon and lost his entire fortune but luckily escsped with his life. I'm curious on the suprisd when he sees what his old group became in blackford.

Something sorcerer? My last player is undecided so were discussing story ideas. 

What do you think? Any fun suprises I can add for my players?


----------



## amethal (Aug 8, 2013)

My copy of the softcover arrived today.

I noticed that none of the quests had challenge ratings for the actual encounters, just individual challange ratings for the creatures involved. I'm worried that the first quest looks like a TPK, given there are 13 opponents and (as written) there appears to be no way for the party to get the drop on them.


----------



## Crispy120286 (Aug 8, 2013)

Definately looks to be a difficult fight. I'm thinking I may not want to use this as my very first quest. I'd like to get the heroes to know of the towns folks and the kids first. so when Poke goes missing its a bit more personal. I think i may have poke attempt some pranks on one of the PC's to get his attention early on in the adventure. 

Also another reader added in a childrens school house, i think thats a fantastic idea. I may just have it be a part of the Church of Erastil. Much like the Bleeding Heart Tavern, Different towns folk teach on different days about whatever they are experts on. Brand Torek would probably do scavenger hunts around town as a part of "Acting Deputy" training (lol ), others in the town will teach skills the parents may not know or just general knowledge (Nature, History, Local, Religion, Arcane, etc.), and the basics like math and reading. 

Then one morning, three of the children dont show up, only to find out they are missing! (omg!). I may let that special day be one that one of the players is the teacher. Thats not too railroading, is it?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 8, 2013)

amethal said:


> My copy of the softcover arrived today.
> 
> I noticed that none of the quests had challenge ratings for the actual encounters, just individual challange ratings for the creatures involved. I'm worried that the first quest looks like a TPK, given there are 13 opponents and (as written) there appears to be no way for the party to get the drop on them.




That's definitely one of the characteristics of sandbox adventures - PCs may sometimes run into things before they're ready! Depending on how kind you feel, you can let them do that, or you can steer them away from difficult areas until they've gained a level or two. Remember, the quests don't have to be done in order, and you only need to do about half of them.


----------



## Crispy120286 (Aug 10, 2013)

What quests did your group do in your playtest Morrus? Also did you give them the opportunity to  actually take part in them? Also how did you present them? Just as rumors? I'm not sure how to present rumors... will the npcs just be talking in the presence of the players or what?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 10, 2013)

Traditionally, rumours are dropped in during conversation with NPCs.  I mean, it's up to you, but that's how I personally do it.  That lets you, as the GM, drip feed whatever rumour match the quests you feel like running, while presenting enough that they have the freedom of choice.  The thing with sandboxes is that they can always wander into the dragon's lair at 1st level.  And die.  That's extremely unlikely, but some encounters could be used to show your group that encounters aren't all level-based, and choices matter.  The Weirwood quest is probably the toughest (best taken at 3rd level).

The fundamental skill is gauging how much info to give to your players.  If your players are in their late 30s, they'll likely know about sandbox/hexcrawl adventures from the late 70s/early 80s..  Newer players - it might be a bit of a shock that it's possible to enter an area too dangerous for them.  You'll need to judge your group, of course, but maybe a group not familiar might need a tougher encounter to set the ground rules.


----------



## Crispy120286 (Aug 10, 2013)

My group consists of players 26-30 years old with the youngest being my little brother at 16 (he has been roleplaying and stage acting for 2 years now). We're all veteran roleplayers but this campaign will definately be a culture shock... especially with Zeitgeist... "what do you mean, no experience points?" Lol. Sounds like I need to lay some expectations before we start so they kbow what they're getting into


----------



## Morrus (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, they might be too young to have experienced this sort of adventure before. I'm telling you, not knowing that every single encounter is tailored to slightly favour the adventuring party is a slightly scary but worthwhile feeling!

After this, get them to play _Call of Cthulhu._  Talk about culture shock...


----------



## Crispy120286 (Aug 17, 2013)

So i'd like to avoid a TPK with my party if at all possible so im looking through the adventures and trying to decide which quests to do in which order.

So far i've made a list of quests in order of difficulty:
Hound of fogmore
Peculiar, Most Peculiar
Troll Under the Bridge
Pandoras Box
On Safari
Troublemakers
Manhunter
Escort Service
Memories of Brokendale
Jack of the Weirwood
Lizards Lament
Kobolds of Thornbury (obvious finish)

So now I have 5 players, and doing every quest will bring them halfway to level 4. This list was only putting them in order of experience point totals. Escort Service is just a bunch of random encounters so it can probably be put much earlier and Pandora's Box is going to be one of my favorite to run so I definately want to hold that off for a little bit. Perhaps directly after Escort Service as there walking back to town. 

Any thoughts, recommendations? I understand it is sandbox but I really dont want to toss all 12 in at once and say "go have fun!" then again, that may be the point of this adventure... am i missing the point? lol


----------



## Crispy120286 (Aug 18, 2013)

Curious... Ariadne gets captured at the very end of act 1 and taken all the way to Skull Mountain which in act 3 she is found alive... that can be many many months after capture. Any logical reason or some excuse I can make up as to why she hasn't been eaten yet? What is some of your opinions? Knowing my group they may question this like I have


----------



## Morrus (Aug 20, 2013)

It's not months later (unless your players really dawdled - but Cirothe gradually destroys the various towns on the map, so they can't dawdle long).


----------



## Crispy120286 (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh. Well that makes sense. How long did your campaign take (ingame time)? What did they do? I've been searching all over, not a single review or retelling of any other groups experiences. Which is why I plan on keeping a blog


----------



## Morrus (Aug 21, 2013)

About a month, I think.


----------



## Crispy120286 (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh that's not bad


----------



## Crispy120286 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ooooh boy. My current campaign may be dropping suddenly which puts me in the captains chair starting tomorrow. I'd like to say I'm prepared but it does make me nervious.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 28, 2013)

Good luck!  I'm back from Gen Con, so I'm available for questions!


----------



## Crispy120286 (Sep 10, 2013)

Its official!  My current campaign has ended and we're starting TSAD on thursday. Going to generate the characters then and get started. Any recommendations on how to bring the tavern alive?


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 10, 2013)

Serve beer at the game.


----------



## Crispy120286 (Sep 10, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Crispy120286 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey morrus (and other dms who run tsad)! In what order did you run the beginning quests? Or rather in sandbox style, in what order did they pick?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 11, 2013)

Hmmm.  Werewolf was the first one, that I remember.  And Brockendale was second.  I honestly don't fully remember the order now - it was a while ago!


----------



## Crispy120286 (Sep 11, 2013)

I was worried about the werewolf encounter. Ac22 and DR 10/silver. For the very first encounter I don't think they could afford silver or wolfsbane to cure lycanthropy. 
I prolly shouldn't worry as much and just let the dice stay we're they fall. We'll see tomorrow with session 1!! Yay!


----------

